
Barnes and Noble’s Jekyll and Hyde (1999) - hhs
http://nymag.com/nymetro/news/bizfinance/biz/features/47/
======
jhbadger
Presumably this was posted as a reminder on how things change. In the 1990s
Riggio/B&N was indeed a powerful force (think of the Tom Hanks/Meg Ryan comedy
"You've Got Mail!" where Hanks plays a character inspired by Riggio and Ryan
an owner of an imperiled small bookstore), and Amazon was a small "hip"
upstart. These days B&N stores are closing all over and it is questionable if
the chain will survive.

------
jdkee
"Riggio himself is one of the richest people in the U.S. and well acquainted
with the moral burdens of wealth and power."

Sounds like we need to make an example of people who have this much control
over our culture.

